# kenpo clips



## kevin kilroe (Jun 29, 2005)

For your viewing pleasure go to http://www.martialtalk.com/videos and watch 2 guys having a good time with kenpo techniques. I can take the heat!!!


----------



## kevin kilroe (Jul 3, 2005)

Sorry i posted this twice. I guess I screwed it up somehow. Any comments or suggestions?

Kevin


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 3, 2005)

cool clips.  it looked as though each "attacker" was really commited to the ensuing attack.  great work :supcool:


----------



## Bester (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice.  Thank you.


----------



## swiftpete (Jul 5, 2005)

cool that you've posted your clips and it looked like you were having a laugh doing them, but how come you didnt hit each other?

I don't mean to actually knock each other out/cause permanent joint injury but surely some contact is better than none?
But not trying to slag you off, you've put your clips on which is cool, i really should put some of ours on soon! But we do hit each other on ours though..!


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jul 5, 2005)

Well,

If the crowd wants contact I guess well will have to show some contact!
I will see if we can do it his week!
Stay tuned


----------



## swiftpete (Jul 5, 2005)

I meant to say before, that movement was fast in the videos though, that was good!

Looking forward to seeing the contact, guess I'm just bloodthirsty!-vampfeed-


----------



## KENPOJOE (Aug 1, 2005)

kevin kilroe said:
			
		

> For your viewing pleasure go to http://www.martialtalk.com/videos and watch 2 guys having a good time with kenpo techniques. I can take the heat!!!


 Hi Folks!
Dear Kevin,
A couple of recomendations:
On "sheilding hammer" reverse the position of both of you so we can see the technique clearly.
On "defying the storm", why not use the "reverse back up mass" of your body when applying the "shape of the crane armbar/armbreak" to pull the opponent forward and downward? As well as rotate the elbow rather than hok the back of the opponent's neck?
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice.  Do you have any clips of your movement so I could better understand what you mean? :idunno: 

To see it to understand and to believe


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 3, 2005)

does kenpojoe have any clips???? wow i'll say he does, i was a guess on his tv show,kenpojoe is great people and a great kenpo man, i don't know how to add my clips in here?? but they are on my site under videos
www.ackks.com maybe someone can tell me how to move them over here.


----------



## Seabrook (Aug 5, 2005)

kevin kilroe said:
			
		

> For your viewing pleasure go to http://www.martialtalk.com/videos and watch 2 guys having a good time with kenpo techniques. I can take the heat!!!


Hi Kevin,

I enjoyed viewing the techniques.

I have a couple of suggestions with Shield & Mace:

(1) The vertical outward block (which is really more than a guide than a block) and left punch should occur simulatenously. Doing them as two seperate movements slows the technique down. 

(2) As you execute the right downward hammerfist to your attacker's right kidney, try dropping into a kneel stance (this could also be done in a forward bow but I prefer the kneel) to get more power. I remember Paul Dye hitting me with this at Mike Cappi's streetfighting Kenpo camp back in 1997 and he sure made a believer out of me. The hammerfist alone, if executed with enough precision and force, has the potential to drop the attacker. 

Hope that helps.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## kevin kilroe (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Jamie, I will definitely give it a try. I appreciate all input, tips on techniques, and critiques.

Kevin Kilroe


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Aug 5, 2005)

I have seen it done that way and I have experimented with it.  I completely agree that the amount of power you can generate is incredible.  I even asked Mr Wedlake that same question about a year ago.  I believe that he told me the reason for the parries was to increase margin for error.  My way is not wrong nor is yours.  They are just different and thinking one way is never a good way!  It is not where you are at, it is where you are going, and there are many different and correct paths that will get you there.

Thanks for the tips and please keep them coming.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Aug 5, 2005)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice.  Do you have any clips of your movement so I could better understand what you mean? :idunno:
> 
> To see it to understand and to believe



Dear Kevin,
I have made a 7 minute video [296.7MB] AVI but I  cannot send it via email nor uploard it to my aol webspace. Perhaps I can send it to Rob via CD or directly to you on DVD. Rob, if you read this, also give me some recommendations?
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.ackks.com/videos.html 

  i don't know if this will work?


----------

